# ~Manish Arora look!!~



## TDoll (Oct 10, 2008)

So for this I used pretty much every eye shadow in the palette except for Playful.  I'm going to do another Manish look hopefully tomorrow using the pink 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Hope you like it!



























FACE:
MUFE Mat Velvet+ foundation
Golden Bronzing powder
Bone Beige/Accentuate duo
Devil blush

EYES:
Benefit high brow and Greenstroke paint pot - bases
Manish Arora 6 eye shadow palette (all colors except Playful)
Loreal HiP cream liner in black
#6 false lashes
CG lashblast mascara
Embark e/s - brows

LIPS:
Kiss Manish ls
Pink Manish lg (my new all time favorite lipglass...)

Thanks for looking! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## anthgrl (Oct 10, 2008)

Your looks are always so beautiful!  I wish I could get my eyes to turn out so well!


----------



## BlaqueBarbie (Oct 10, 2008)

beautiful seamless flawless i love whatever u put your brush too it never fails!


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 10, 2008)

Your makeup looks are always so inspiring and amazing!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  This is a gorgeous look on you!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 10, 2008)

your blending is wonderful!!!


----------



## Hilly (Oct 10, 2008)

You are so awesome! Every look you do, I drool over them!


----------



## Lyssah (Oct 10, 2008)

your application is fantastic - you do such a good job at blending!
I love the colours!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 10, 2008)

Fabulous!! I love this...you always have the perfect color placement...Never too much..just perfect!! You are just one of my most favorite posters!!!


----------



## Lizzie (Oct 10, 2008)

Gorgeous!  You make me wanna go play with the palette.  I swear, it's like you can do no wrong.


----------



## rbella (Oct 10, 2008)

This is just simply, perfection!  Gorgeous!


----------



## MzEmo (Oct 10, 2008)

simply amazing. i cant wait to play with mine


----------



## pinklips1207 (Oct 10, 2008)

very lovely...love the lashes!!!


----------



## NicksWifey (Oct 10, 2008)

You look wonderful with those Manish colors! I'm so glad you got the stuff, those colors look fab with your eyes!


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Oct 10, 2008)

You're so talented :]
Love everything you do!


----------



## cutenurse2486 (Oct 10, 2008)

So bright & pretty!!  I can't wait to get my palette!!


----------



## MzEmo (Oct 10, 2008)

i would have never thought that the palette could look so nice on. i cant wait to get mine in the mail.


----------



## chocokitty (Oct 10, 2008)

This is stunning.  I was hoping someone had played with looks from this collection.  I just got my palette today -- can't wait to play with it tomorrow.


----------



## mochajavalatte (Oct 10, 2008)

Didn't think your lashes could get ANY more beautiful but those 6's are GORGEOUS! (my personal faves)


----------



## FiestyFemme (Oct 11, 2008)

The lashes are gorgeous! Love it, as always.


----------



## moonlit (Oct 11, 2008)

love the makeup.the lashes and eye makeup are lovely!!Do u like the MUFE foundation? your skin looks flawless


----------



## burnitdown_x (Oct 11, 2008)

I really love your FOTD's, your blending is flawless.


----------



## MacPinkFlamingo (Oct 11, 2008)

Psssst...you are my favorite makeup guru!  You always get it right!  AMAZING!!!


----------



## glam8babe (Oct 11, 2008)

wow thats just amazing tiff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 great job!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Oct 11, 2008)

Wow!!! Amazing!!! I will try this look!!! Thanks!!!


----------



## ElleStar04 (Oct 11, 2008)

Gorgeous! Now I'm so bummed I didn't get a palette!!!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Oct 11, 2008)

A-freaking-mazing!!!


----------



## TDoll (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks so much guys! You all are so nice and wonderful!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh my GOD...RBELLA.... I laughed out loud so loud that my husband ran into the room when I saw your new icon.... That movie is on my top 5.


----------



## lettyvw (Oct 11, 2008)

Amazing! Amazing!


----------



## lettyvw (Oct 11, 2008)

*I love this look, u always do an amazing job! I watch ur videos over and over!!*


----------



## Zoffe (Oct 11, 2008)

Amazing blending once again :]
I really like how you used the bright colors in a look that isn't too bold.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 11, 2008)

Wow this look is amazing!


----------



## Susanne (Oct 11, 2008)

I love this look! Now I want to see the video tutorial


----------



## TIERAsta (Oct 11, 2008)

You gots skills girl! And I'm so jealous... I have NOT been able to get my hands on some Manish Arora!


----------



## tripwirechick (Oct 11, 2008)

Your blending is ah-may-zing!!


----------



## melliquor (Oct 11, 2008)

You look gorgeous.


----------



## Mairim (Oct 11, 2008)

I love all your looks!!! great job


----------



## LP_x (Oct 11, 2008)

OMG Tiffany this is awesome!! I've been waiting for some Manish looks as all the ones I've tried have been a bit OTT so I'll try this tomorrow. You have perfect blending skills!!


----------



## joey444 (Oct 11, 2008)

Wow!! I can't wait to get my goodies!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Susanne (Oct 11, 2008)

Tiffany, I love your video tutorial for this look! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will get # 6 lashes from MAC now to wear them with this look! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks a lot! This is my fav tutorial so far ( and I have seen them all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).


----------



## munchkin78 (Oct 11, 2008)

Wow this is just gorgeous!


----------



## daisyv316 (Oct 11, 2008)

gonna watch ur video right now


----------



## jamie89 (Oct 11, 2008)

i didn't want this palette until i saw your look, tiffany! you are gorgeous and fabulous as always.


----------



## AppleDiva (Oct 11, 2008)

very pretty!!!


----------



## *Moni-Luv* (Oct 12, 2008)

HOT! HOT! HOT!!! I can't wait til my palette comes in!!!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Oct 12, 2008)

Flawless as always!!!


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 13, 2008)

wow! i love it!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Oct 14, 2008)

This looks awesome!


----------



## jollystuikie (Oct 14, 2008)

amazing.. love it.


----------



## Angel Of Moon (Oct 14, 2008)

im allways waiting for the looks u posting !
ur skills are to die for ... =]

btw this lip color on you is gorgeus i think it can fit with netural or smoky eye... prettyyyy


----------



## sixparty (Oct 14, 2008)

This is so amazing! I love the blending and I love your lashes!


----------



## kristakamikaze (Oct 14, 2008)

absolutely stunning!


----------



## yodagirl (Oct 14, 2008)

This looks gorgeous! You have some mad skills girl


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Oct 14, 2008)

The eye makeup is ~B~E~A~U~T~I~F~U~L~! Luv the color & lashes


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Oct 14, 2008)

Stunning!! Your makeup application is always flawless.


----------



## Tasti_Butterfly (Oct 21, 2008)

Gorgeous! And your blending is amazing


----------



## Pika (Oct 21, 2008)

very nice!


----------



## summer6310 (Oct 21, 2008)

Love it... great blending skill!!!


----------

